# In the market for…



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

A new conventional reel. User of a penn 525/fathom, Abu blue yonder and 9000c. The akios 656 looking tempting! For those who use that model. Any pro’s/cons?

thank you


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I finally got to try the akios f15 the other day. Nice reel. Very controllable.............I'd look at one. With that said I magged a couple old slosh's and upgraded the bearings. Hmmm....just like Garbo said. They smoke.........I have a couple 656's. No real world complaints that I can't accept. Little slow on retrieve and drag not the greatest in the world but I have never considered selling them either. I'd buy another if the need arose.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

retired said:


> I finally got to try the akios f15 the other day. Nice reel. Very controllable.............I'd look at one. With that said I magged a couple old slosh's and upgraded the bearings. Hmmm....just like Garbo said. They smoke.........I have a couple 656's. No real world complaints that I can't accept. Little slow on retrieve and drag not the greatest in the world but I have never considered selling them either. I'd buy another if the need arose.


Thanks for the reply. Never owned a Daiwa but will look into. I did see a 30 for sale recently. Interesting with the drag with the 656. I actually just read about that on another site.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

PSUPOWER said:


> Thanks for the reply. Never owned a Daiwa but will look into. I did see a 30 for sale recently. Interesting with the drag with the 656. I actually just read about that on another site.


One might look at a saltist as well.......just a thought. 15 or 20....I doubt I would go bigger.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I fish with both the Nitron and 656’s and have not experienced drag issues/problems with the 656. The braking on these reels is fantastic

The gear ratio is 5:3:1on 656’s and the Nitron is 6:3:1

I typically use the Nitron typically for targeting drum/bigger fish with heavier payloads and a heaver. 

The 656 can still handle drum but in an ideal setting I try to target pomp’s, specks, puppy drum , whiting etc. I’ve landed a big nasty skate with it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PSUPOWER said:


> A new conventional reel. User of a penn 525/fathom, Abu blue yonder and 9000c. The akios 656 looking tempting! For those who use that model. Any pro’s/cons?
> 
> thank you


Good for smaller fish like sea mullet, pomps, puppys and yearlings... wont hold up to citation sized Drum on a regular basis. The Penn Fathom II 12, or the Squall II 15 would be economical. It just depends on your target fishery.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Good for smaller fish like sea mullet, pomps, puppys and yearlings... wont hold up to citation sized Drum on a regular basis. The Penn Fathom II 12, or the Squall II 15 would be economical. It just depends on your target fishery.


Will most likely go with the new fathom. I have an older fathom 12 that I enjoy and finally put to use this past November hauling in two bulls from the surf here in Atlantic beach.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Try throwing an Akios F15. I threw one at the Demo day and it will be my next reel. A lot like the fathoms that I have.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ncst8man1999 said:


> Try throwing an Akios F15. I threw one at the Demo day and it will be my next reel. A lot like the fathoms that I have.


I like the one I bought for sure. Its just been thrown on grass so far but it reaches my poor potential for distance. Its very controllable which in my case is needed. Anyone thrown a Advantage reel?? I see they are available now. Pretty pricey ...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ncst8man1999 said:


> Try throwing an Akios F15. I threw one at the Demo day and it will be my next reel. A lot like the fathoms that I have.


A used one popped up on ebay this morning out of the UK @ $220 Shipped to the US.. it wont be there long.









Akios nitron F15 multiplier fishing reel | eBay


This Akios fishing reel is in very good condition, Light but visible scratches can be seen in areas from previous use but these are only light and nothing to major.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

If the ability to achieve more distance is also part of the equation, I would heartily recommend the Omoto Chief Xtreme 630 reel - solid machined aluminum cage, mono mag, dual spool alignment and free play adjusters, centrifugal brake blocks, lightweight spool, hybrid ceramic spool bearings, faster 6.3:1 retrieve, carbon-tex drag washers, just a solid performing fishing and tournament distance reel (just set the USA 150 gram distance record of 289 yards). I just received the smaller 530 size OCX and for the cost ($214/shipped for 530 or 630 sizes - with CT cage instead of machined cage the cost for each drops to $152/shipped), and after having a gaggle of high performance surf reels from Zzeta, Akios, Abu, Rocket Reel, Penn, none can compare in value to Omoto - and they are the company that build Akios reels. Food for thought at the least 

Note: I have NO affiliation with Don's Tackle, I'm just a paying customer, no more or less.

www.donstacklehawaii.com/omoto/


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Don’t know that I would want to fight a big fish with that dinky little bass handle that’s on it 🤣


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Drum Junkie said:


> Don’t know that I would want to fight a big fish with that dinky little bass handle that’s on it 🤣


7000 might change yer mind ... 5.5:1, 22lb drag, mag brake array, 163 not bad.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep that’s a little more my speed!! Never heard or tried one. Related to another post the saltist 20H is a 6.4.1 ratio. So yeah it’s pretty fast on both ends for what we do here. (NC) y’all catching big drum or y’all probably call them bulls🤣 on that reel in jersey?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Drum Junkie said:


> Yep that’s a little more my speed!! Never heard or tried one. Related to another post the saltist 20H is a 6.4.1 ratio. So yeah it’s pretty fast on both ends for what we do here. (NC) y’all catching big drum or y’all probably call them bulls🤣 on that reel in jersey?


No drum, no bulls, just bigass stripers.


----------

